
Show HN: Software Developer‘s Journey Podcast - timothep
http://podcast.devjourney.info
======
timothep
The purpose of this podcast is to get inside the head of amazing coders,
speakers, architects, thought leaders, agilists and much more, and listen to
the fascinating stories of their journeys!

It is built up as a discussion, following the flow of their tales, the forks
and bumps they lived through and of course the successes they had on the way.

I'd love to get your feedback on this project of mine!

~~~
scarface74
Looks interesting. I hate that it’s not getting more attention on HN.

